# very pretty girl



## DeepSpring (Oct 18, 2007)

All comments and critique please and thank you. Rip 'em up

1






2





3





4


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Oct 18, 2007)

She is very pretty.  She reminds me of the girl from that Grey's Anatomy show.  Good job on these they are beautiful!


----------



## acaldwell (Oct 18, 2007)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> She is very pretty. She reminds me of the girl from that Grey's Anatomy show. Good job on these they are beautiful!


 
oh my, she does show a resemblance.

i really like #1, the way she's sitting and her facial expression.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 18, 2007)

> She reminds me of the girl from that Grey's Anatomy show


That's what I thought as well.

I don't watch Grey's Anatomy, my wife does....I swear


----------



## skieur (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, you certainly seem to have a beautiful model, whose personality comes through in the shots, but you still need to look at your model from a very photographic perspective before you start shooting.  The white top is not flattering at all in the last shot, so the options are change the white sweater for something else or change the pose. That sweater is really not flattering in the other shots either, I notice.  Hair should be combed and in place.  Black hair needs detail and highlighting which means the use of a reflector.  You did pretty well with the eyes but a little sharpening and trying to bring up the brown colour is also worth trying.  One should also pay attention to skin colour in that your exposure and lighting must ensure that it is not slightly different in each shot.  If the warm colour of the first shot is what you want for the skin colour then you need to colour correct the second, so that it is closer to the first and not as cool colourwise.

You need to watch the poses and avoid body parts cut off or too close to the edge of the frame.  In #2 her left arm seems a lot wider than her other arm, perhaps due to the camera angle.  Her eyes seem to be made up which is fine but a little darker lipstick would have been better.

Part of the forum title is: "Professional Portrait...", so I critiqued them in that vein and approach.  

skieur


----------



## AvaGirl (Oct 18, 2007)

I really like #3! I think the angle of the shot is nice, and she's got a fantastic smile!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 18, 2007)

These are all very well one, She has great eyes. 

I think if you darkened the shirt a little, it would bring out her face more. In a couple of these, the shirt is the first thing my eye went to.


----------



## DeepSpring (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank for all your comments. Skieur that was great. I appreciate the vein approach because without it you can't learn. 

I didn't want to mention it earlier because then people are afraid to comment and such but that lovely lady is my gf


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 18, 2007)

All shots are very nice, but I have a few coments, if I may?
I hope you do not mind a few comments from a newb and amateur photog!

#1 - Area around eyes seem soft. Its as if the focus was the bricks behind her, not the eyes. DOF is a little too shallow if you cannot have the full face in focus. Arms are not in a flattering position, they look "short". Knee, becuase it is not in focus, is distracting. A bright blue triangle shape in a sea of white. Mostly an aperture issue with this one, IMHO.

#2 - Much better. Properly focused.. almost. The tip of her nose is the focus, not her eyes. Bokeh is reduced, the hands and knees are suddenly part of the pic and not distractions. Beautiful smile!

#3 - Hands lightly out of focus. Aperture issue again.

#4 - Good focus, nice composition... but her hands are placed unflaterringly behind her. Either have her clasp her hands behind her back, or... have her angle her feet further from you, placed her left hand on her hip or hook a finger in a pocket and without moving her feet, twist her upper body about 15 degrees toward the camea would have been more flattering.

Overall, good job and a beautiful model!


----------



## craig (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice light. If she is interested I would keep shooting. You guys are on to something. 

Personally I do not like seeing teeth. 

Love & Bass


----------



## EOS_JD (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice images but I have to agree with JerryPH regards No.1 At first I didn't notice the issue with the arms but when identified it really makes the models arms look very short! Not helped either by the way hes cuffs cover half her hands.

But the others are nice.


----------



## DeepSpring (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you all 

Now that I'm getting my lighting technique better and better I have to start paying more attention to poses.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Oct 28, 2007)

My biggest complaint is that terrible background.  A garden or something other than plain bricks would be much better.  Also, as mentioned before, watch for the focussing issues.  But a very photogenic model, nice work!  (And nicer work getting such a lovely young woman as your gf!)


----------



## almezaanzoom (Oct 29, 2007)

i really like #3


----------



## Photovision (Oct 29, 2007)

quote=DeepSpring;1005197]Thank for all your comments. Skieur that was great. I appreciate the vein approach because without it you can't learn. 

I didn't want to mention it earlier because then people are afraid to comment and such but that lovely lady is my gf [/quote]

:thumbsup:


----------



## JCleveland (Nov 1, 2007)

i like them.. the only problem i have is with the first one.. i love the look on her face but the camera angle makes it look like she's got stumps for arms.. maybe raise the camera just a touch higher. i think my fave is number three!


----------

